
Instagram asking users to verify their ID if suspected of inauthentic behavior - nickthegreek
https://www.engadget.com/instagram-require-identity-verification-inauthentic-behavior-182639243.html
======
nickthegreek
Title was way too long for HN, so I had to truncate. Original: Instagram says
it will start asking some users to verify their identities by submitting
government IDs, if it suspects “potential inauthentic behavior”

